# A-jad (Ahmadinejad)



## kra

Интересно, а в русскоязычной прессе его "А-жадом" никогда не величали? Или же подобные сокращения в газетных заголовках и бегущих новостных строках -- чисто английская особенность?


----------



## morzh

Никогда не видел. 
Собственно, и в американских СМИ не видел.


----------



## Natalisha

kra said:


> Интересно, а в русскоязычной прессе его "А-жадом" никогда не величали?


Не возьму на себя смелость отвечать за всю прессу, но вот мне такое сокращение на глаза не попадалось.


----------



## kra

Вот Обаму тоже недавно сократили. В этом году вышла книга под названием "The story of O: A Presidential Novel". Мне это правда напомнило "The Story of O" Полин Реаж  ...


----------



## morzh

Вообще, если сокращение не распространено, то его нельзя считать популярным или принятым сокращением.

Скажем, JFK, LBJ, FDR, OJ Simpson, Gorbi, вот это - сокращения, и популярные, и принятые, даже часто на официальном уровне - JFK - аэропорт Нью Йорка, FDR - хайвэй на вост. окраине Манхэттена, и т.д.

А A-jad, или О. для Обамы - это пока творчество одного-двух людей. Явно пока не популярное.

Я тоже могу сказать Нюгич ил Нюгрич, или даже, в стиле сказки, "Ню Гринч", имея в виду Нюта Гингрича. Может, даже приживется. Но пока - это мое сокращение. Даже если я его выставлю в Интернете (собственно - вот и выставил).


----------



## ahvalj

Русскому языку подобные сокращения вообще гораздо менее свойственны («физра»). Я думаю, даже среди эмигрантов первого поколения они вряд ли имеют шансы преодолеть сопротивление языка и попасть в печать или на экран. Меня английская свобода урезать слова часто просто удручает — есть в этом какая-то малокультурная лихость. Даже акронимы сто лет назад пробивались с трудом, и, не будь сильного еврейского (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Еврейские_фамилии-аббревиатуры) влияния в левой среде, сомневаюсь, что и они бы расцвели таким цветом.


----------



## kra

ahvalj said:


> Русскому языку подобные сокращения вообще гораздо менее свойственны («физра»). Я думаю, даже среди эмигрантов первого поколения они вряд ли имеют шансы преодолеть сопротивление языка и попасть в печать или на экран. Меня английская свобода урезать слова часто просто удручает — есть в этом какая-то малокультурная лихость. Даже акронимы сто лет назад пробивались с трудом, и, не будь сильного еврейского (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Еврейские_фамилии-аббревиатуры) влияния в левой среде, сомневаюсь, что и они бы расцвели таким цветом.



Мда, тема еврейского вопроса не раскрыта.

Я, честно говоря, не вижу никакой "малокультурной лихости" в данной ситуации.

Вы еще скажите, что стилистическая тенденция использовать слова германского происхождения вместо длиннющих слов, заимствованных из латыни и французского — как-то несуразно, и вообще это варварство.


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Мда, тема еврейского вопроса не раскрыта.


Единственной традицией в Европе до конца xix века, сколь-нибудь широко использовавшей акронимы, была еврейская. «Цветметгосснабы» появились ровно с выходом евреев из местечек в большой мир и ровно в той среде, где влияние евреев было наибольшим. Случайность?


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Я, честно говоря, не вижу никакой "малокультурной лихости" в данной ситуации.


Малокультурная лихость состоит в урезании всех элементов слова, кроме наиболее броских. Как в диснейлендовской «архитектуре». Понятно, что структура заимствованного слова ничего не говорит большинству носителей заимствующего языка, но английский язык последнего столетия узаконил то, что ранее было уделом языка низших слоёв (ср. всякие наши Селивёрсты, Фролы итп.); язык образованных классов всегда старался по возможности сохранить облик заимствований. Потерян престиж учёности, к добру или к худу.


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Вы еще скажите, что стилистическая тенденция использовать слова германского происхождения вместо длиннющих слов, заимствованных из латыни и французского — как-то несуразно, и вообще это варварство.


Я не очень представляю себе, о каких словах идёт речь. Ранее я писал об объективном варварстве, вызванном утратой уважения к общей образованности — ничем иным сокращение длинных слов в английском я не могу объяснить. Перенятие германских слов есть варварство субъективное — языки этой группы считались варварскими по историческим причинам (собственно, германцы и были основными варварами, с которыми сталкивалась поздняя античность). Латинские и романские слова к тому же обычно красивее.


----------



## kra

ahvalj said:


> Единственной традицией в Европе до конца xix века, сколь-нибудь широко использовавшей акронимы, была еврейская. «Цветметгосснабы» появились ровно с выходом евреев из местечек в большой мир. Случайность?



Почему вы из всей этой истории выделяете именно евреев? Вот здесь, например, пишут не только о них: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym_and_initialism#Historical_and_current_use


----------



## kra

ahvalj said:


> Я не очень представляю себе, о каких словах идёт речь. Ранее я писал об объективном варварстве, вызванном утратой уважения к общей образованности — ничем иным сокращение длинных слов в английском я не могу объяснить. Перенятие германских слов есть варварство субъективное — языки этой группы считались варварскими по историческим причинам (собственно, германцы и были основными варварами, с которыми сталкивалась поздняя античность). Латинские и романские слова к тому же обычно красивее.



Да, так действительно считали в позапрошлом веке.


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Почему вы из всей этой истории выделяете именно евреев? Вот здесь, например, пишут не только о них: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acronym_and_initialism#Historical_and_current_use


"«Цветметгосснабы» появились ровно с выходом евреев из местечек в большой мир и ровно в той среде, где влияние евреев было наибольшим." 
SPQR и ΙΧΘΥΣ — это всё же не A-jad и не «Гоэлро», не говоря уже о крайне узкой области применения.


----------



## kra

Давайте не будем превращать тему в дискуссию о лингвистическом снобизме.


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Давайте не будем превращать тему в дискуссию о лингвистическом снобизме.


Я в данном случае не высказываюсь относительно приемлемости германских заимствований, а лишь отвечаю на Ваше неожиданное замечание. Сокращения вроде "A-jad" ничем иным, кроме как результатом далеко зашедшей утраты уважения к учёности объяснить нельзя. Ведь малокультурным называют не того человека, у которого нет своего собственного бездонного внутреннего мира, а того, которому недостаёт мотивации ознакомиться с общественно одобренными достижениями предшественников. Если в традиционном обществе кому-то было не произнести «Джавахарлал Неру» или «Рабиндранат Тагор», то он стыдился и репетировал дома, а в обществе, подобном современному американскому, всё более считается приемлемым не видеть в этом затруднении ничего предосудительного.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> «Цветметгосснабы» появились ровно с выходом евреев из местечек в большой мир и ровно в той среде, где влияние евреев было наибольшим.


После не обязательно значит из-за. Или вы полагаете, что в жизни действует всегда только один фактор? После революции в России пришло в движение все, не стало преград ни для каких новшеств, так что ж удивительного в том, что и длиннющие названия департаментов, ведомств и организаций в это динамичное время стали называть коротко? При прежнем режиме этот процесс тоже шел, но очень медленно.
Еврейская же версия сомнительна хотя бы потому, что акронимы в иврите применялись только к именам, да к тому же имели религиозную окраску. Психологически маловероятен перенос этой схемы в реальную жизнь, и особенно с учетом того, что те евреи были настроены весьма негативно к своему еврейству. Если, конечно, вообще можно говорить о каком-то особом влиянии евреев на "процесс называния".
Ровно с тем же успехом можно утверждать, что советские акронимы выросли из древней православной письменной традиции, в которой они употреблялись весьма широко. А ведь число русских, которым эта традиция была хорошо известна, значительно превышало число евреев в России.


----------



## ahvalj

maroseika said:


> После не обязательно значит из-за. Или вы полагаете, что в жизни действует всегда только один фактор? После революции в России пришло в движение все, не стало преград ни для каких новшеств, так что ж удивительного в том, что и длиннющие названия департаментов, ведомств и организаций в это динамичное время стали называть коротко? При прежнем режиме этот процесс тоже шел, но очень медленно.
> Еврейская же версия сомнительна хотя бы потому, что акронимы в иврите применялись только к именам, да к тому же имели религиозную окраску. Психологически маловероятен перенос этой схемы в реальную жизнь, и особенно с учетом того, что те евреи были настроены весьма негативно к своему еврейству. Если, конечно, вообще можно говорить о каком-то особом влиянии евреев на "процесс называния".


Ну, на процесс-то называния они имели самое непосредственное влияние — вспомним послереволюционную топонимику. Мне, честно говоря, кроме общей нелюбви части аудитории к затрагиванию евреев всуе, вовсе не понятны причины возражений: повторю, что ни в одной другой европейской традиции акронимов (не побуквенных, вроде spqr и ΙΧΘΥΣ, а поморфемных), кажется не было. Их бытование кажется очевидным нам — жертвам тех динамичных лет — но вовсе не современникам и свидетелям. Идея называть явления и предметы сокращениями частей слов мне кажется довольно дикой — нужно было вырасти в окружении этих слов, чтобы к относиться к ним как к данности. Церковные сокращения под титлом вовсе не были акронимами — это неуклюжие попытки (кстати, тоже еврейского происхождения), как-то оттенить священность слов и имён сокращённым написанием (как применялись картуши у египтян), но на произношении это ведь никак не сказывалось! Даже те граждане, которые сейчас на форумах пишут «Б-г», не произносят же «быгы» при чтении...


----------



## ahvalj

maroseika said:


> После не обязательно значит из-за. Или вы полагаете, что в жизни действует всегда только один фактор? После революции в России пришло в движение все, не стало преград ни для каких новшеств, так что ж удивительного в том, что и длиннющие названия департаментов, ведомств и организаций в это динамичное время стали называть коротко? При прежнем режиме этот процесс тоже шел, но очень медленно.


У нас это приобрело особенно отталкивающие формы, но и в других языках этого немало — вспомним гестапо итп. Ещё раз: есть две сферы, где подобные акронимы распространялись: промышленность и левые течения; есть время начала и пика распространения: конец xix и первая треть xx века; есть одна единственная традиция, где акронимы хоть в каком-то виде бытовали и раньше — еврейская; и именно в промышленность и левые течения евреи устремились в это время. Я не знаю, насколько в еврейской жизни акронимы были распространены за пределами личных имён, но вот источники, повествующие о словотворчестве в иврите, приводят примеры таких акронимов для создания новых слов — «кадурегель» для, кажется, футбола итп. (нет книг под рукой).


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> У нас это приобрело особенно отталкивающие формы


Ну, это что-то личное у вас. Мне акронимы нравятся, они удобны, экономны.



> Ещё раз: есть две сферы, где подобные акронимы распространялись: промышленность и левые течения;


Да почему же обязательно промышленность? Медсанупр, педучилище, Главрыба, наконец.
А слово главковерх тоже евреи Керенскому подсказали?



> есть одна единственная традиция, где акронимы хоть в каком-то виде бытовали и раньше — еврейская;


Если "хоть в каком-то", то не следует забывать и о православной традиции. 



> источники, повествующие о словотворчестве в иврите, приводят примеры таких акронимов для создания новых слов — «кадурегель» для, кажется, футбола итп. (нет книг под рукой).


Ивритские источники - это замечательно, но акронимы существовали в европейских языках и безо всякого иврита. Поэтому ничто не мешало юной советской бюрократии приспособить этот механизм к своему творчеству  без оглядки на ивритский или древнеправославный  опыт, в чем бы они ни состояли. Короче говоря, вашей версии сильно недостает фактуры, все это как-то очень умозрительно.


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> повторю, что ни в одной другой европейской традиции акронимов (не побуквенных, вроде spqr и ΙΧΘΥΣ, а поморфемных), кажется не было.



Да отчего же...
BENELUX, INTERPOL, radar, Nabisco...
Может быть, Вас заинтересует эта статья в Википедии


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Русскому языку подобные сокращения вообще гораздо менее свойственны («физра»). Я думаю, даже среди эмигрантов первого поколения они вряд ли имеют шансы преодолеть сопротивление языка и попасть в печать или на экран. Меня английская свобода урезать слова часто просто удручает — есть в этом какая-то малокультурная лихость. Даже акронимы сто лет назад пробивались с трудом, и, не будь сильного еврейского (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Еврейские_фамилии-аббревиатуры) влияния в левой среде, сомневаюсь, что и они бы расцвели таким цветом.



Ну-ну.....англичане - малокультурные, евреи - язык портят акронимами.
Это ничего, что я сидя пишу?


----------



## ahvalj

Я призываю сомневающихся в еврейском происхождении акронимов отрешиться от печального опыта XX и XXI веков и попытаться взглянуть на это с точки зрения человека стопятидесятилетней давности. Представьте себе: 1861 год, вы сидите себе, вяло ругаетесь в форуме, и вдруг видите от одного из собеседников слова вроде «На-леонъ» (Наполеонъ, A-jad), «Госимпъ» (Государь император, предсовмина), Мосгубъ (Московская губернія, Ленобласть). Никогда прежде ни с чем подобным вы не сталкивались — в лучшем случае это были редкие побуквенные сокращения (е. и. в.), которые всяко разворачивались при чтении вслух. По каким причинам вы могли бы поддержать использование всех этих неуклюжих и некрасивых новообразований? С другой стороны, мы имеем традицию, где подобные сокращения изобиловали, более того, в той или иной степени они насчитывали тысячи две и более лет (огласовки JHWH, древнесемитские личные имена). По какой причине человек, не связанный с этой традицией, вообще взялся бы выдумывать подобные сокращения, а его собеседники и читатели принялись бы брать их на вооружение?


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Ну-ну.....англичане - малокультурные, евреи - язык портят акронимами.
> Это ничего, что я сидя пишу?


Если бы речь шла не о Вас, я бы назвал эту точку зрения инфантилизмом — до определённого возраста дети не могут рассматривать поведение человека с разных сторон и в разных обстоятельствах, и только спрашивают, плохой дядя или хороший. Я не выношу вердикт об англоговорящей публике на Страшном суде, а лишь отмечаю, что в своём языковом развитии они зашли, с моей точки зрения, слишком далеко.


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Да отчего же...
> BENELUX, INTERPOL, radar, Nabisco...
> Может быть, Вас заинтересует эта статья в Википедии


Я говорю о прошлом. По ссылке о ранней истории акронимов в английском ничего содержательного я не увидел.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Я призываю сомневающихся в еврейском происхождении акронимов отрешиться от печального опыта XX и XXI веков и попытаться взглянуть на это с точки зрения человека стопятидесятилетней давности. Представьте себе: 1861 год, вы сидите себе, вяло ругаетесь в форуме, и вдруг видите от одного из собеседников слова вроде «На-леонъ» (Наполеонъ, A-jad), «Госимпъ» (Государь император, предсовмина), Мосгубъ (Московская губернія, Ленобласть). Никогда прежде ни с чем подобным вы не сталкивались — в лучшем случае это были редкие побуквенные сокращения (е. и. в.), которые всяко разворачивались при чтении вслух.



Невозможно вообразить, чтобы не сталкивались. Любой хоть сколько-нибудь завсегдатай ЖЖ 150-летней давности много раз встречал подобные сокращения в старых православных текстах. Поэтому первое, что он бы подумал, это с чего вдруг старую православно-письменную традицию приволокли в Интернет.

Кроме того, никаких "на-леонов" русский язык не породил, акронимы в абсолютном большинстве создавались по начальным частям слова.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Невозможно вообразить, чтобы не сталкивались. Любой хоть сколько-нибудь завсегдатай ЖЖ 150-летней давности много раз встречал подобные сокращения в старых православных текстах. Поэтому первое, что он бы подумал, это с чего вдруг старую православно-письменную традицию приволокли в Интернет.


Не могли бы Вы привести несколько примеров? Я уже писал выше и повторю здесь, что сокращения под титлом были всего лишь приёмом выделения священных и возвышенных имён и слов в тексте, они подразумевали полное чтение. Кроме того, я призываю различать побуквенные акронимы и слова, составленные из произвольно взятых элементов нескольких слов: да, и ранее существовали редкие сокращения вроде SPQR, но вот «senaporonus» вместо «senatus populusque romanus» есть продукт конца XIX века, и что-либо подобное (а точнее, тождественное, как свидетельствует процитированная ранее статья о еврейских именах) в Европе существовало *только* в еврейской традиции — подозреваю, что под влиянием опущения гласных на письме и долгого отсутствия разделения текста на слова. Как вообще русскому, немцу, французу, англичанину мог прийти в голову формат «предсовмина»? Я не вижу ни малейших внутриязыковых предпосылок...


----------



## kra

ahvalj said:


> Не могли бы Вы привести несколько примеров? Я уже писал выше и повторю здесь, что сокращения под титлом были всего лишь приёмом выделения священных и возвышенных имён и слов в тексте, они подразумевали полное чтение. Кроме того, я призываю различать побуквенные акронимы и слова, составленные из произвольно взятых элементов нескольких слов: да, и ранее существовали редкие сокращения вроде SPQR, но вот «senaporonus» вместо «senatus populusque romanus» есть продукт конца XIX века, и что-либо подобное (а точнее, тождественное, как свидетельствует процитированная ранее статья о еврейских именах) в Европе существовало *только* в еврейской традиции — подозреваю, что под влиянием опущения гласных на письме и долгого отсутствия разделения текста на слова. Как вообще русскому, немцу, французу, англичанину мог прийти в голову формат «предсовмина»? *Я не вижу ни малейших внутриязыковых предпосылок...*



Вы читали средневековые английские тексты? Прослеживали изменения в языке, которые включали множественные укорачивания и слияния слов? Знакомы с текстами на креоле?

В английском всегда присутствовала тенденция сокращения слов и упрощения грамматики. Что-то мне подсказывает, что и в других языках происходило и продолжает происходить тоже самое.

Дети в школе часто говорят "ли-тра" и "ма-тика". Их этому никто не учит. Вряд ли это влияние всемирного еврейского заговора.


----------



## ahvalj

kra said:


> Вы читали средневековые английские тексты? Прослеживали изменения в языке, которые включали множественные укорачивания и слияния слов? Знакомы с текстами на креоле?
> 
> В английском всегда присутствовала тенденция сокращения слов и упрощения грамматики. Что-то мне подсказывает, что и в других языках происходило и продолжает происходить тоже самое.
> 
> Дети в школе часто говорят "ли-тра" и "ма-тика". Их этому никто не учит. Вряд ли это влияние всемирного еврейского заговора.


«Лит-ра» и «физ-ра» мы говорили потому, что именно так эти названия бывали написаны в расписании, с «ма-тикой» я ни разу не сталкивался. 

Вы не могли бы привести мне пример из средневекового английского (только не фонетического сокращения от небрежной речи, а сознательного, для создания новых слов из обломков существующих)? Я, грешен, больше интересовался фонетикой и морфологией, чем лексикологией, и эти процессы от моего внимания ускользнули. Достоверно о подобном словотворчестве я знаю только в отношении венгерского xix века, когда несколько писателей эпохи национального возрождения таким вот образом восполняли словарные лакуны. 

«Заговор» и «тлетворное влияние» — несколько разные вещи.


----------



## ahvalj

Чтобы в дальнейшем не отходить от темы, предлагаю согласиться со следующим:
(1) Слова вроде «лит-ра» и «физ-ра» суть просто побуквенно прочитанные школьные сокращённые написания, а не стихийные словообразования, встречающиеся и в других, не связанных, областях.
(2) Слова вроде «вашбродь» и «Мариванна» являются результатом быстрого и небрежного произношения и не имеют отношения к целенаправленно изобретавшимся названиям вроде «предсовмина».
(3) Церковнославянские сокращённые написания с титлом не имели отношения к действительному произношению: «~Гдь» произносилось «господь», а не «гэди».
(4) Побуквенные акронимы (инициализмы) наиболее родственны обсуждаемым, но и они не равноценны сокращениям вроде "A-jad", »Gestapo« и «вторчерцветметснаб».
(5) Акронимы последнего типа распространяются с конца XIX века. Буду рад ознакомиться с примерами их более раннего бытования в русском или любом другом европейском языке.


----------



## elemika

А сокращения на латыни не входят в сферу Ваших интересов?
Et al, per cent, TID = Ter In Die...
Посмотрите здесь (Latin Abbreviations and Acronyms used on inscriptions in Britain (and elsewhere))
А первым английским акронимом считается colinda (colinderies )  (1886)


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> А сокращения на латыни не входят в сферу Ваших интересов?
> Et al, per cent, TID = Ter In Die...
> Посмотрите здесь (Latin Abbreviations and Acronyms used on inscriptions in Britain (and elsewhere))
> А первым английским акронимом считается colinda (colinderies )  (1861)


Относительно латинских сокращений — это сокращения на письме, они не имеют отношения к пункту 5 моего предшествующего комментария.
О "colinda": гугл выдаёт мне какие-то румынские записи — подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за слово?


----------



## elemika

Colonial and Indian Exposition (CLICK)


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Colonial and Indian Exposition (CLICK)


Спасибо. Принимается. Итак — первый акроним в английском датируется 1886 годом, и, как и пара следующих примеров по ссылке, он носил несколько игривый оттенок. У нас из этой же оперы была, к примеру, «Оранэла».


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Не могли бы Вы привести несколько примеров? Я уже писал выше и повторю здесь, что сокращения под титлом были всего лишь приёмом выделения священных и возвышенных имён и слов в тексте, они подразумевали полное чтение.


Титло использовалось для сокращенного написания часто используемых слов (среди которых, разумеется, были и "возвышенные"). Именно частота использования делала возможным их уверенное прочтение. Я упомянул старые религиозные тексты, но совершенно забыл об обиходном использовании этого приема. Вот примеры из берестяных грамот: гну (господину), гне (господине), сртце (сердце), дша (душа), стый (святый), дне (дьне), бь (бозе), оцю (отцу).
Но дело даже не в том, для каких слов главным образом использовался этот прием, а в том, что он был известен. Ведь и по вашей версии древнееврейский прием, применявшийся по большей части к именам, был перенесен на названия организаций и т.п.



> Кроме того, я призываю различать побуквенные акронимы и слова, составленные из произвольно взятых элементов нескольких слов:


Я бы рад был внять вашему призыву, если бы вы сами не приводили в пример какие-то Налеоны, да и название ветки обязывает.




> Как вообще русскому, немцу, французу, англичанину мог прийти в голову формат «предсовмина»? Я не вижу ни малейших внутриязыковых предпосылок...


Да точно так же, как формат главковерха. Время изменилось, стало не до вальяжного произнесения этих многоэтажных названий. Да еще и то примите в расчет, что во власть пришла тьма малограмотных людей, которые с трудом выговаривали все эти длинноты с суффиксами и окончаниями, а вот звучные акронимы им были и по зубам, и по вкусу.


----------



## ahvalj

maroseika said:


> Титло использовалось для сокращенного написания часто используемых слов (среди которых, разумеется, были и "возвышенные"). Именно частота использования делала возможным их уверенное прочтение. Я упомянул старые религиозные тексты, но совершенно забыл об обиходном использовании этого приема. Вот примеры из берестяных грамот: гну (господину), гне (господине), сртце (сердце), дша (душа), стый (святый), дне (дьне), бь (бозе), оцю (отцу).
> Но дело даже не в том, для каких слов главным образом использовался этот прием, а в том, что он был известен. Ведь и по вашей версии древнееврейский прием, применявшийся по большей части к именам, был перенесен на названия организаций и т.п.



Ну, подождите — ведь это просто приём, использовавшийся при письме, как цифры вместо слов «один, два, три...» — никому в голову, насколько я себе представляю, не приходило произносить «гну, два, црь, ис хс». И сейчас в церковной практике они так не произносятся, несмотря на xx век за спиной. Мы же обсуждаем именно бытующие слова, существующие как на письме, так и в речи.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Чтобы в дальнейшем не отходить от темы, предлагаю согласиться со следующим:
> (1) Слова вроде «лит-ра» и «физ-ра» суть просто побуквенно прочитанные школьные сокращённые написания, а не стихийные словообразования, встречающиеся и в других, не связанных, областях.


 Тогда что вы скажете за хорошо мне знакомую матику?



> (3) Церковнославянские сокращённые написания с титлом не имели отношения к действительному произношению: «~Гдь» произносилось «господь», а не «гэди».


Прием заключается в сокращении как таковом. Между сокращенной записью и сокращенным прочтением нет пропасти.


> (5) Акронимы последнего типа распространяются с конца XIX века. Буду рад ознакомиться с примерами их более раннего бытования в русском или любом другом европейском языке.


С этим никто и не спорит. Смущает только произвольность и бездоказательность предлагаемого вами объяснения. Как гипотеза, как версия - всегда пожалуйста. Но чтобы принять это за окончательное объяснение, нужны веские доказательства.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Да точно так же, как формат главковерха. Время изменилось, стало не до вальяжного произнесения этих многоэтажных названий. Да еще и то примите в расчет, что во власть пришла тьма малограмотных людей, которые с трудом выговаривали все эти длинноты с суффиксами и окончаниями, а вот звучные акронимы им были и по зубам, и по вкусу.


Я не спорю, что Шариковым они могли приглянуться. Но откуда они повелись? Я искренне не понимаю такого дружного отвержения еврейского участия. Я же писал не о патагонцах, а о тех людях, которые были под боком, и в языке которых эти прототипы уже давным-давно существовали.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Ну, подождите — ведь это просто приём, использовавшийся при письме, как цифры вместо слов «один, два, три...» — никому в голову, насколько я себе представляю, не приходило произносить «гну, два, црь, ис хс». И сейчас в церковной практике они так не произносятся, несмотря на xx век за спиной. Мы же обсуждаем именно бытующие слова, существующие как на письме, так и в речи.


Что мешает в один прекрасный день взять, да и прочитать? Не на старославянском или церковнослужитель, конечно, для таких текстов уже давно существуют каноны чтения. Но вот как быть с главковерхом? Пример единичный, но весьма показательный. Главковерх возник при Временном правительстве, когда никакими евреями в управлении армии и не пахло. Можно предположить, что первоначально это было чисто письменным сокращением, возможно даже телеграфным, а потом вдруг стали читать - сначала между собой, неофициально, а потом прижилось и поехало. Причина? Да удобнее так, вот и все. Все когда-то бывает в первый раз.
Сейчас подумал, что как раз телеграф мог быть мощным мотиватором в этом процессе.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Тогда что вы скажете за хорошо мне знакомую матику?


Только то, что в нашей школе в расписании её сокращали как-то иначе. Если память не изменяет, она была «мат-кой», что навевало двойственные ассоциации и оттого не использовалось в речи. «Изо» у нас тоже (ещё) не было — было только «рисование». В университете была «ФЧЖ» («физиология человека и животных»), «ЗБП» («зоология позвоночных») итп. — все явно корнями из расписания, а не образованные в живой речи. Если Вы будете настаивать на продуктивности формата «физ-ра», приведите, пожалуйста, примеры из заведомо иных источников, нежели школьные расписания. Почему-то «телевизор» стал «теликом», а не «тезором», а «мотоцикл» — «мотиком»/«моцилем», а не «моклом»/«моциклом».


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Что мешает в один прекрасный день взять, да и прочитать? Не на старославянском или церковнослужитель, конечно, для таких текстов уже давно существуют каноны чтения. Но вот как быть с главковерхом? Пример единичный, но весьма показательный. Главковерх возник при Временном правительстве, когда никакими евреями в управлении армии и не пахло. Можно предположить, что первоначально это было чисто письменным сокращением, возможно даже телеграфным, а потом вдруг стали читать - сначала между собой, неофициально, а потом прижилось и поехало. Причина? Да удобнее так, вот и все. Все когда-то бывает в первый раз.
> Сейчас подумал, что как раз телеграф мог быть мощным мотиватором в этом процессе.


Конкретно слово «главковерх» странно вдвойне, поскольку в акрониме и порядок слов изменён — едва ли не единственный вспоминающийся подобный случай. 

Евреями очень даже пахло в журналистике, адвокатуре и прочих кругах, среди которых прежняя оппозиция вращалась. 

Телеграф и Шариковы несомненно способствовали небывалому распространению акронимов, но предполагаемый Вами церковный источник их появления меня не убеждает. Я хотел бы услышать священников, произносящих слова таким образом — а ведь в церковном языке таких новоязовских примеров, кажется, нет вовсе — «РПЦ» это, собственно, инициализм, и, к тому же, стороннего происхождения.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Конкретно слово «главковерх» странно вдвойне, поскольку в акрониме и порядок слов изменён — едва ли не единственный вспоминающийся подобный случай.
> Евреями очень даже пахло в журналистике, адвокатуре и прочих кругах, среди которых прежняя оппозиция вращалась.



Не могли бы вы пояснить механизм опыления евреями адвокатов и журналистов, вследствие которого они стали даже мыслить еврейски-акронимически?




> Телеграф и Шариковы несомненно способствовали небывалому распространению акронимов, но предполагаемый Вами церковный источник их появления меня не убеждает.


Ничего подобного я не предполагал, наоборот - упомянул этот источник как столь же невероятный. С другой стороны, из этого примера можно видеть, что сама идея сокращенной записи была не чужда русскому языку.



> Я хотел бы услышать священников, произносящих слова таким образом — а ведь в церковном языке таких новоязовских примеров, кажется, нет вовсе — «РПЦ» это, собственно, инициализм, и, к тому же, стороннего происхождения.[


Вы прекрасно знаете, что никто так и не произносит. Мне все-таки хочется верить, что при всем моем косноязычии мою мысль вы поняли.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Только то, что в нашей школе в расписании её сокращали как-то иначе. Если память не изменяет, она была «мат-кой»


Но, надеюсь, маткой вы ее не называли? Убейте, не помню, как ее у нас сокращали, но называли матикой.

А можно, я приведу пример из немецкого? Берлинскую Kurfürstendamm принято и писать, и называть Kudamm. Еврейские штучки?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Смущает только произвольность и бездоказательность предлагаемого вами объяснения. Как гипотеза, как версия - всегда пожалуйста. Но чтобы принять это за окончательное объяснение, нужны веские доказательства.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нотарикон#.D0.97.D0.B0.D0.BF.D0.B8.D1.81.D1.8C_.D0.B8_.D1.87.D1.82.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.B8.D0.B5_.D0.B8.D0.B2.D1.80.D0.B8.D1.82.D1.81.D0.BA.D0.B8.D1.85_.D0.B0.D0.B1.D0.B1.D1.80.D0.B5.D0.B2.D0.B8.D0.B0.D1.82.D1.83.D1.80

ср. в особенности таблицу «Ивритские акронимы» и упоминания о нотариконе в Каббале. Если я правильно понял, еврейские тексты изобиловали акронимами.

Также ср. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Танах — довольно давнее образование, не так ли?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Но, надеюсь, маткой вы ее не называли? Убейте, не помню, как ее у нас сокращали, но называли матикой.
> 
> А можно, я приведу пример из немецкого? Берлинскую Kurfürstendamm принято и писать, и называть Kudamm. Еврейские штучки?


XX век. Там и U-Bahn есть.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Не могли бы вы пояснить механизм опыления евреями адвокатов и журналистов, вследствие которого они стали даже мыслить еврейски-акронимически?


Ровно тот же, каким в перестройку распространились «прецендент», «консенсус», а позднее «озвучить», «бабло», «раздербанить« — с кем поведёшься...


----------



## elemika

Что же Вы пытаетесь доказать?
Внедрение акронимов в языковую практику - общая особенность языков конца 19-20 вв. Не только русского.


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Что же Вы пытаетесь доказать?
> Внедрение акронимов в языковую практику - общая особенность языков конца 19-20 вв. Не только русского.


Я пытаюсь указать их первоисточник. Если бы я написал, что это был немецкий язык, никто бы и не заметил, а вот упоминание о евреях вызвало просто трагикомический отклик.


----------



## elemika

Да не стоит вообще искать национальных корней у этого абсолютно интернационального явления. Смотрите:


> In fact, acronyms date back to ancient times--  the Romans and the Greeks used them. In the United States, they came  into prominence in the early 20th century with the New Deal, the series  of economic programs passed during the first term of Franklin D.  Roosevelt -- who, of course, became known by his three initials. They  are widely used in the military and today's government bureaucracy.
> 
> People who think acronyms are new may be suffering from what  linguists call a "recency illusion" -- the illusion that something is  new merely because one has just noticed it.


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Да не стоит вообще искать национальных корней у этого абсолютно интернационального явления. Смотрите:


Я хочу примеров греческих и латинских акронимов. Я хочу понять, откуда идея акронима вообще пришла в голову в последней трети xix века. Церковные написания с титлами меня, увы, не убеждают, именно в силу того, что они не имели отношения к речи, это были чисто графические условности.


----------



## elemika

Это любопытная исследовательская задача. Стоит основательно покопаться, прежде чем делать выводы о национальных доминантах.


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> Я хочу примеров греческих и латинских акронимов. Я хочу понять, откуда идея акронима вообще пришла в голову в последней трети xix века. Церковные написания с титлами меня, увы, не убеждают, именно в силу того, что они не имели отношения к речи, это были чисто графические условности.



Ну, вот это по-меньшей мере имеет отношение к заголовку дискуссии:


> At first Roman names consisted of 2 parts, then, in the times of the  Republic and later, of 3: name, kind of surname and „alias”. There were  few names in ancient Rome, so Romans replaced them with acronyms (Marcus  –M., Quintus – Qu.).


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Ровно тот же, каким в перестройку распространились «прецендент», «консенсус», а позднее «озвучить», «бабло», «раздербанить« — с кем поведёшься...


Простите, но вашу мысль я не уловил. Вы полагаете главковерх плодом творчества безграмотных журналистов или журналистов, подпавших под влияние древнееврейского языка? 



> XX век. Там и U-Bahn есть.


И что с того? Евреи-то тут при чем?


> ср. в особенности таблицу «Ивритские акронимы» и упоминания о нотариконе в Каббале. Если я правильно понял, еврейские тексты изобиловали акронимами.
> Также ср. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Танах — довольно давнее образование, не так ли?


Да кто ж спорит с тем, что в древнееврейском были акронимы?


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> После не обязательно значит из-за. Или вы полагаете, что в жизни действует всегда только один фактор? После революции в России пришло в движение все, не стало преград ни для каких новшеств хорошо известна, значительно превышало число евреев в России.



В одной из статей, посвященной истории акронимов в английском, автор построил такую цепочку: традиция зародилась еще в древности; долгое время акронимы использовались в отдельных областях, прежде всего, на латыни (церковные тексты, фармацевтика) и в конце 19 века с резким прогрессом *всеобщей грамотности* вошли в повседневную жизнь (грамотность предполагает умение читать, но длинные слова многих утомляют; к тому же, не все знали латынь и некоторые латинские сокращения озвучивались как есть, по написанному: например, слово "процент"). 

И в английском  и в русском акронимы популярны в армейской среде: старлей, старпом, комдив, замполит....


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Простите, но вашу мысль я не уловил. Вы полагаете главковерх плодом творчества безграмотных журналистов или журналистов, подпавших под влияние древнееврейского языка?


В конечном итоге (через причинно-следственную цепочку), второе.



Maroseika said:


> И что с того? Евреи-то тут при чем?


С того, что под их влиянием в европейские языки был запущен сам приём создания акронимов.



Maroseika said:


> Да кто ж спорит с тем, что в древнееврейском были акронимы?


Беда в том, что я не увидел на трёх страницах обсуждения ни одного примера нееврейского акронима до 1886 года. Моё предложение указать таковые остаётся открытым.


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> В одной из статей, посвященной истории акронимов в английском, автор построил такую цепочку: традиция зародилась еще в древности; долгое время акронимы использовались в отдельных областях, прежде всего, на латыни (церковные тексты, фармацевтика) и в конце 19 века с резким прогрессом *всеобщей грамотности* вошли в повседневную жизнь (грамотность предполагает умение читать, но длинные слова многих утомляют; к тому же, не все знали латынь и некоторые латинские сокращения озвучивались как есть, по написанному: например, слово "процент").
> 
> И в английском  и в русском акронимы популярны в армейской среде: старлей, старпом, комдив, замполит....


Я согласился с Вашим вчерашним примером из английского языка 1886 года. Приведите, пожалуйста, латинские акронимы, на которые вот уже какой автор тут намекает. В стовосемьдесятшестой раз прошу инициализмы (SPQR), сокращения (etc.) и слитные написания полных слов (procentum) не приводить. Только акронимы — «старлей/старпом/комдив/замполит», но из латыни. Или из русского до последней трети XIX века. Или из французского, немецкого, английского тоже до. Мне пока известен один единственный язык в Европе, в котором они до 1850 года бытовали — древнееврейский. Кажется, ясны причины, по которым они в нём развились — согласные написания, долгое отсутствие разделения на слова при письме, общий неразговорный характер языка (как сейчас термины легко создаются из исковерканных классических элементов). Ничего убедительного про внутренние причины появления акронимов в собственно европейских языках я из откликов не уловил. Я хотел бы видеть пример, когда в европейском языке до 1850 года из двух полных слов сознательно берутся отдельные элементы и слепляются в одно новое слово. В произношении.


----------



## ahvalj

Я вновь призываю возражающих отрешиться от опыта xx века и посмотреть на акронимы глазами человека из «раньшего времени». За всю пятитысячелетнюю историю от позднеиндоевропейского до русского языка xix века мне не известно ни одного сложного слова — ни одного единого! — которое было бы образовано по типу акронима: были сложные слова, упрощавшиеся впоследствии по фонетическим причинам, но ни одного сложного слова не было образовано сознательным соположением вырезанных элементов двух простых слов. Да, славянским и латыни сложные слова вообще не слишком свойственны, но из всего, что я знаю о древнегреческом, древнеиндийском и древнегерманском, где словосложение было очень распространено, я не могу привести ни единого примера акронима, ни из устной, ни из письменной традиции. Были побуквенные сокращения (сакраментальное spqr), были сокращения для облегчения письма, но не было слов, сознательно создававшихся по подобному типу. Акронимы — это совершенно чуждый в прошлом индоевропейским языкам тип словообразования, без исторических примеров и каких-либо внутриязыковых предпосылок. Я не представляю себе, какие такие изменения могли произойти в общественной жизни конца xix века, чтобы запустить естественный процесс создания сложных слов столь неестественным образом. С другой стороны мы имеем традицию, где эти слова бытовали издавна, где более или менее ясны причины их возникновения, традицию, именно в последней трети xix века после долгого перерыва вновь вошедшую в контакт с европейской. Что же, кроме болезненного нежелания части аудитории даже бросить тень на жену Цезаря, может вызывать столь сильное отторжение?


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> В конечном итоге (через причинно-следственную цепочку), второе.


Звучит сколь абстрактно, столь же и фантастично. В стиле шантрапа < ne chantera pas.



> Беда в том, что я не увидел на трёх страницах обсуждения ни одного примера нееврейского акронима до 1886 года. Моё предложение указать таковые остаётся открытым.


Вы упорно продолжаете считать, что после всегда обязательно означает из-за.

Распространенность акронимов в древнееврейском - факт.
Появление акронимов в европейских языках с конца 19 века - факт (наверное, не проверял).
Расцвет акронимотворчества в Советской России сразу после революции - факт.

Беда в том, однако же, что это не единственные три факта на свете. Вольно вам строить теорию исходя из произвольно выбранных трех фактов, не принимая во внимание никакие иные. И, в частности, то, что и в древнееврейском языке - языке, как вы сами отмечали, не разговорном, не обиходном - сфера использования акронимов была весьма узкой и не предполагала возможности применения их к обиходным вещам и явлениям, евреи не называли губернское правление губправом и т.п.
Также вы не учитываете того факта, что с конца 19 века многократно увеличилась скорость внедрения новшеств в язык, и в особенности в язык печатный. Не надо было никаких глубоких внутренних причин, связанных со структурой языка, для того чтобы несколько раз употребленные, акронимы начали применяться все шире и шире - всего лишь в силу их очевидного удобства.
Наверняка есть и еще множество самых разных обстоятельств, которых вы не только не рассматриваете, но даже не ищете.

На мой взгляд, для того, чтобы не начинать поиски причин увеличения числа акронимов в европейских языках за пределами этих языков, достаточно того очевидного факта, что в этих языках акронимы существовали сыздавна. Этот прием был известен, его не надо было изобретать или подсматривать в других языках. Как и многие другие механизмы языка, до поры дремлющие, он начал активно использоваться тогда, когда потребовался в силу новых жизненных обстоятельств: бурное развитие экономики, лавинообразный рост числа предприятий (и их названий), партий (вспомним эсеров, кадетов, эсдеков), общее ускорение темпа жизни, телеграфом и т.п. 
Все это, конечно, только мое предположение. Для его проверки нужны серьезные исследования, но я не вижу ни малейших оснований прибегать к самому экзотическому объяснению, не убедившись сперва в непригодности более реалистичных.
И, поскольку ничего нового по этому поводу я из себя уже не выцежу, то, пожалуй, на этом дискуссию закончу.


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> Я вновь призываю возражающих отрешиться от опыта xx века и посмотреть на акронимы глазами человека из «раньшего времени». За всю пятитысячелетнюю историю от позднеиндоевропейского до русского языка xix века мне не известно ни одного сложного слова — ни одного единого! — которое было бы образовано по типу акронима: были сложные слова, упрощавшиеся впоследствии по фонетическим причинам, но ни одного сложного слова не было образовано сознательным соположением вырезанных элементов двух простых слов. Да, славянским и латыни сложные слова вообще не слишком свойственны, но из всего, что я знаю о древнегреческом, древнеиндийском и древнегерманском, где словосложение было очень распространено, я не могу привести ни единого примера акронима, ни из устной, ни из письменной традиции. Были побуквенные сокращения (сакраментальное spqr), были сокращения для облегчения письма, но не было слов, сознательно создававшихся по подобному типу. Акронимы — это совершенно чуждый в прошлом индоевропейским языкам тип словообразования, без исторических примеров и каких-либо внутриязыковых предпосылок. Я не представляю себе, какие такие изменения могли произойти в общественной жизни конца xix века, чтобы запустить естественный процесс создания сложных слов столь неестественным образом. С другой стороны мы имеем традицию, где эти слова бытовали издавна, где более или менее ясны причины их возникновения, традицию, именно в последней трети xix века после долгого перерыва вновь вошедшую в контакт с европейской. Что же, кроме болезненного нежелания части аудитории даже бросить тень на жену Цезаря, может вызывать столь сильное отторжение?



Знаете, немного смущает требование примеров и доказательств в одностороннем порядке. Дело не в том, какую точку зрения Вы отстаиваете, а в том, как Вы это делаете.
Да, в древнееврейском языке, судя по статьям, использовались акронимы,
а как быть с этим:


> По-гречески «рыба» — Ίχθύς, «ichthys», что является акронимом греческой фразы «Ἰησοὺς Χριστὸς Θεoὺ ῾Υιὸς Σωτήρ», что переводится на русский как «Иисус Христос Божий Сын Спаситель».





> The ichthys is seen in 1st-century catacombs in Rome




Пожалуй, я тоже сверну свои поиски.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Я вновь призываю возражающих отрешиться от опыта xx века и посмотреть на акронимы глазами человека из «раньшего времени». За всю пятитысячелетнюю историю от позднеиндоевропейского до русского языка xix века мне не известно ни одного сложного слова — ни одного единого! — которое было бы образовано по типу акронима: были сложные слова, упрощавшиеся впоследствии по фонетическим причинам, но ни одного сложного слова не было образовано сознательным соположением вырезанных элементов двух простых слов. Да, славянским и латыни сложные слова вообще не слишком свойственны, но из всего, что я знаю о древнегреческом, древнеиндийском и древнегерманском, где словосложение было очень распространено, я не могу привести ни единого примера акронима, ни из устной, ни из письменной традиции. Были побуквенные сокращения (сакраментальное spqr), были сокращения для облегчения письма, но не было слов, сознательно создававшихся по подобному типу. Акронимы — это совершенно чуждый в прошлом индоевропейским языкам тип словообразования, без исторических примеров и каких-либо внутриязыковых предпосылок. Я не представляю себе, какие такие изменения могли произойти в общественной жизни конца xix века, чтобы запустить естественный процесс создания сложных слов столь неестественным образом. С другой стороны мы имеем традицию, где эти слова бытовали издавна, где более или менее ясны причины их возникновения, традицию, именно в последней трети xix века после долгого перерыва вновь вошедшую в контакт с европейской. Что же, кроме болезненного нежелания части аудитории даже бросить тень на жену Цезаря, может вызывать столь сильное отторжение?






Вот, во времена Иудейской войны (очень давно), когда Иудея пала, римляне придумали акроним "HEP" (Hierosolyma est perdita), пользовавшийся большой популярностью. Надо думать, это была еврейская идея.
Тот же акроним, кстати, означает "Hic est positus", то же что и "RIP" (англ.). Наверное, и эти акронимы (они постарше 19-го века) еврейская идея, нет?


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> то же что и "RIP" (англ.).



Requiescat in pace - это латынь. Английское rest in peace помоложе, наверное, будет.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Requiescat in pace - это латынь. Английское rest in peace помоложе, наверное, будет.



Да, интересно, что слова-то все - однокоренные, в основном.  Отсюда и сохранившийся акроним.
Хотя, на самом деле, фраза из Ветхого Завета, пришла из арамейского, и сокращением на латыни стала уже у христиан, т.е. это - не Древнеримская латынь.


----------



## ahvalj

Господа, Вы все приводите в пример инициализмы — сокращения, составленные из заглавных букв. Я никоим образом не возвожу инициализмы к еврейской традиции, и несколько раз просил раскрыть мне глаза на примеры именно акронимов — сложных слов, образованных произвольно вычлененными элементами простых слов, как «комдив/генсек/гестапо/A-jad». Пока мне на этих страницах встретился лишь пример из английского языка 1886 года. Слабо привести примеры из латыни? Из церковнославянского, учитывая, что титло в нём использовалось на протяжении тысячи лет? Из русского, английского, французского, немецкого до 1850 года? Я, по крайней мере, предлагаю рабочую гипотезу, а вы все?


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> а как быть с этим:
> Пожалуй, я тоже сверну свои поиски.


Я бы хотел обратить Ваше внимание, что этот пример я приводил в своих комментариях №№ 13 и 17, и притом ровно в обоснование давнего бытования инициализмов, но не собственно акронимов.


----------



## ahvalj

И я всё-таки просил бы оппонентов прокомментировать: вас возмущает сама идея заимствования словообразовательного типа или же предположение, что столь неблагородный приём заимствован у евреев? Мне кажется, особенно судя по первоначальным откликам, второе. Что касается заимствования словообразовательного типа, то некоторой аналогией может служить очень сильное оживление словосложения в латыни и церковнославянском под греческим влиянием. В народном славянском было крайне мало сложных слов, и то же касается доклассической латыни. Разница в том, что в обоих этих языках существовал хотя бы сам способ словосложения, чего не сказать о полностью отсутствовавших до середины xix века акронимах. В эстонском и венгерском под немецким влиянием появились отделяемые приставки, которых нет в других финно-угорских языках (в финском, к примеру, есть только редкая приставка »epä-« («не»)).


----------



## elemika

То, что Вас так интересует - слоговые сокращения (syllabic abbreviations)
Сам принцип акронима не нов (пусть даже как инициализация), он идет от латыни (где на письме  сокращали слова до слогов), греческого, древнееврейского и т.д.
То, что удивляет  - попытка обоснования  распространения слогового сокращения *исключительно* на национальной основе, причем без серьезной доказательной базы.
Многие зарубежные источники указывают на приоритет русского и немецкого языков в этом вопросе; далее следуют вооруженные (!) силы США.
А здесь можно почитать автореферат диссертации, в которой связывается рождение и распространение этого явления - и первая мировая война (!): 



> Обращение к процессам аббревиации, происходящим в военном подъязыке, не случайно. С начала XX в. в связи с событиями Первой мировой войны именно этот подъязык стал очагом стихийного и массового формирования аббревиатур, которые потом распространились и на гражданские сферы использования языка. Увлечение аббревиатурами прокатилось по всем странам – независимо от того, были ли они вовлечены в мировую войну или сохраняли нейтралитет. В России класс аббревиатур пополнили новообразования революционной эпохи, следовавшие все тем же образцам военных сокращений. А.М.Селищев писал: «В России этот прием образования названий нашел себе довольно широкое применение в период войны с 1914  г. – _Главковерх_ [верховный главнокомандующий], _штабарм_ [штаб армии], _военмин_ [военное министерство] и др., относившиеся к фронту и военному ведомству; _Земсоюз_ (Земский союз), _Земгор_ (Земский и городской союз) и др. После октябрьской революции эта манера получила чрезвычайно широкое применение. И в официальных документах, и в газетах, а со времени _нэпа_ (с 1921  г.) и на торговых вывесках – всюду запестрели эти сокращения…»[1]
> Тот факт, что поток аббревиатур был инициирован именно  сокращениями военного времени подтверждает и Е.Д.Поливанов: «старые примеры словотворчества были слишком "черепашьими"», а потому были созданы «новые приемы словотворчества (= аббревиатурного). Образцом служили, очевидно, сокращения (аббревиатуры) телеграфного кода, ставшие массово известными в военные годы 1914–1918 гг.»[2].
> С тех пор сокращения сложились в целостную систему, которая завоевывает все новые и новые позиции



Да простит мне модератор длинную цитату

От себя добавлю: слоговое сокращение можно найти и в японском, и в китайском, и в корейском языках, для которых вообще характерно силлабическое письмо (иероглифы, обозначающие слоги) 
А мобильная связь и интернет продвинули вопрос гораздо дальше, чем все войны, вместе взятые - любой чат представляет собой кладезь таких сокращений. И вот на форумах и в блогах "Ах-жад" очень популярен


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> То, что Вас так интересует - слоговые сокращения (syllabic abbreviations)
> Сам принцип акронима не нов (пусть даже как инициализация), он идет от латыни (где на письме  сокращали слова до слогов), греческого, древнееврейского и т.д.
> То, что удивляет  - попытка поиска происхождения этого явления *исключительно* на национальной основе, причем без серьезной доказательной базы.
> Многие зарубежные источники указывают на приоритет русского и немецкого языков в этом вопросе; далее следуют вооруженные (!) силы США.
> А здесь можно почитать автореферат диссертации, в которой связывается рождение и распространение этого явления - и первая мировая война (!):
> 
> 
> 
> Да простит мне модератор длинную цитату
> 
> От себя добавлю: слоговое сокращение можно найти и в японском, и в китайском, и в корейском языках, для которых вообще характерно силлабическое письмо (иероглифы, обозначающие слоги)
> А мобильная связь и интернет продвинули вопрос гораздо дальше, чем все войны, вместе взятые - любой чат представляет собой кладезь таких сокращений. И вот на форумах и в блогах "Ах-жад" очень популярен



Вы в который уже раз делаете ход конём и предлагаете вместо появления акронимов (хорошо, слоговых сокращений) в европейских языках обсуждать что угодно другое. Я бы не хотел отвечать Вам одно и то же раз в день, поэтому прошу обратить внимание, что а) я не спорю, что распространению акронимов способствовали мировая война, телеграф и революция — я писал о причинах их появления, б) я не обсуждаю причины появления акронимов в языках, письменность в которых этому способствует (хотя ничего не знаю об акронимах в китайском, и даже не представляю, как они там могут существовать при фиксированной структуре слога и занятости всех вариантов сочетания начала, середины и конца слога) — я выдвигаю предположение о толчке, запустившем процесс создания акронимов в европейских языках, в) тем более я не обсуждаю явления середины xx века и последующих периодов — раз возникнув и распространившись, акронимы стали элементами словообразования в европейских языках (правда, в разной степени в разных), г) в миллионный раз прошу инициализмы вообще не вспоминать — мы говорим о совершенно другом явлении. Может кто-нибудь из оппонентов наконец ответить, как он представляет себе появление первых акронимов, скажем, в русском языке и их первоначальное распространение? 

И Вам не кажется несколько рассогласованной последовательность высказываний: «попытка поиска происхождения этого явления *исключительно* на национальной основе» в одной фразе и «приоритет русского и немецкого языков в этом вопросе» в следующей? Приоритет русского и немецкого не является национальным? И что именно кажется неприемлемым в предположении о еврейском воздействии? Почему из немецкого или русского во французский и английский акронимы распространиться могли, а из еврейского в немецкий и русский нет?


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> И Вам не кажется несколько непоследовательной последовательность высказываний: «попытка поиска происхождения этого явления *исключительно* на национальной основе» в одной фразе и «приоритет русского и немецкого языков в этом вопросе» в следующей? Приоритет русского и немецкого не является национальным? И что именно кажется неприемлемым в предположении о еврейском воздействии? Почему из немецкого или русского во французский и английский акронимы распространиться могли, а из еврейского в немецкий и русский нет?


Да потому что Россия и Германия - это первая мировая война! Потому что это телеграф и депеши, потому что там надо коротко, но иницализмами не обойтись - не поймут. Поэтому пришлось сокращать до минимального размера читабельного текста. Поэтому и вооруженные силы США воспользовались той же схемой, для решения тех же проблем.


----------



## morzh

Я у евреев не встречал сокращений ради сокращений - выпадающая буква "о" в слове "Б-г" - это единственное, что я вообще видел, поскольку писать его полностью попросту запрещено традицией.
Но из этого сложно вывести все остальное, тем более, что как раз-таки религиозное выпадение буквы осталось только у евреев, и ни христианами, ни мусульманами не использовалось.


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Да потому что Россия и Германия - это первая мировая война! Потому что это телеграф и депеши, потому что там надо коротко, но иницализмами не обойтись - не поймут. Поэтому пришлось сокращать до минимального размера читабельного текста.



Во-первых, для этого надо показать, что акронимы появились только с мировой войной. Я, честно говоря, полагал, что ранее. Во-вторых, существуют психологические препятствия для проникновения вульгаризмов, тем более таких, в высшей степени необычных, в формальную речь — а ведь акронимы стали употребляться чуть ли не на высшем уровне (Земгор, к примеру — причём, созданный летом 1915 года именно с этим названием — а ведь «Баблобанк» и «Минбабло» до сих пор не появились, несмотря на два десятилетия активного использования идиомы).


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> Я у евреев не встречал сокращений ради сокращений - выпадающая буква "о" в слове "Б-г" - это единственное, что я вообще видел, поскольку писать его полностью попросту запрещено традицией.
> Но из этого сложно вывести все остальное, тем более, что как раз-таки религиозное выпадение буквы осталось только у евреев, и ни христианами, ни мусульманами не использовалось.


Это не акроним. По поводу еврейских акронимов см. мои ссылки в сообщении № 43.


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> Во-первых, для этого надо показать, что акронимы появились только с мировой войной. Я, честно говоря, полагал, что ранее. Во-вторых, существуют психологические препятствия для проникновения вульгаризмов, тем более таких, в высшей степени необычных, в формальную речь — а ведь акронимы стали употребляться чуть ли не на высшем уровне (Земгор, к примеру — причём, созданный летом 1915 года именно с этим названием — а ведь «Баблобанк» и «Минбабло» до сих пор не появились, несмотря на два десятилетия активного использования идиомы).


Наверное, они появились раньше; не хочется заводить по новой песню о том, что сокращать умели всегда.
И может быть, в русском языке они не выглядели такими уж чужеродными, потому что у нас немало сложных слов (дармоед, живодер, чародей...), так что Главковерх мог вписаться легко.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> как раз-таки религиозное выпадение буквы осталось только у евреев, и ни христианами, ни мусульманами не использовалось.


В церковнославянском оно употреблялось очень широко:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Титло


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Наверное, они появились раньше; не хочется заводить по новой песню о том, что сокращать умели всегда.
> И может быть, в русском языке они не выглядели такими уж чужеродными, потому что у нас немало сложных слов (дармоед, живодер, чародей...), так что Главковерх мог вписаться легко.


И «дармоед», и «живодёр» и «чародей» — совершенно стандартные сложные слова из полных основ, соединённых словообразующим гласным. Этому типу сложения много тысяч лет, а вот «главковерхов» и «комдивов» никогда прежде в Европе не было. Я, видимо, пишу слишком длинные посты, трудные для прочтения, поскольку содержимое двух последних страниц явно повторяет предшествующие.


----------



## elemika

Простите,
Вы, по-видимому, заняты научным исследованием в этой области.
Но простейший дилетантский поиск (я имею ввиду лично себя) открывает другие пути объяснения того, как и почему мы стали пользоваться слоговыми сокращениями, отличные от Вашего. Смотрите, *в 1850 г появился первый буквопечатающий телеграфный аппарат*. Это Вам ни о чем не говорит? Начиная с поста №38 и гипотезы, которую предложил Maroseika...Рост грамотности при низком уровне культуры, телеграф, война

 Безусловно, это Ваше право отстаивать свою точку зрения, но мне кажется, Вы не объективны. В такой ситуации я не вижу смысла продолжать дискуссию.


----------



## morzh

Мне уже давно кажется, что эта дискуссия перешла в область компетенции английских ученых. :d


----------



## ahvalj

Мне тоже кажется, что стороны исчерпали аргументы. Я только хочу заметить, что научные идеи зарождаются как раз из такого вот сора — это уже потом они окостеневают и становятся очевидными всем истинами.


----------



## morzh

Когда б вы знали, из какого сора научные идеи возникают. :d


----------

